# Some Dwarfs



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Met KnaveTO at the Menagerie while purchasing these guys and he said it was about time I posted on GTA again, so here goes.......

_Pelvicachromis taeniatus_ "Bandawouri" (Male)




























........and Female



















_Apistogramma agazzizi_ "Fire Red" (Male)



















....and the teeny, but fiesty female










With one of the Rams I got



















Martin.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

nice pics love cichlids, was thinking of getting german blue rams but was afraid they might need really high temps, what temp are you keeping your tank at?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Martin!  Hope you are well!

Wonderful photos!


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> Hi Martin!  Hope you are well!
> 
> Wonderful photos!


Hey you! I heard you are 3! Congratulations 

Martin.


----------

